# Reformation Study Bible special!



## Grace Alone (Oct 29, 2008)

The RSB in black genuine leather is being sent "free" with a donation of any size to Ligonier from 10/27-11/2, while supplies last (one per household). They normally sell for $42.00.

Ligonier Ministries | The Reformation Study Bible

I still choose to use a RSB because the notes are solidly reformed and the size is easier to manage than the ESVSB. This should be the newest printing which includes maps at the back.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, Janis,

Just ordered mine! It is indeed a wonderful resource. Having it in leather will be a neat blessing!


----------



## TimV (Oct 29, 2008)

Me too, thanks, Janis.


----------



## Grace Alone (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys are very welcome! I ordered one, too, since I had the old hardback. I gave my husband the leather one awhile back.


----------



## larryjf (Oct 29, 2008)

I gave away mine and am glad this opportunity has come to replace it!


----------



## Grymir (Oct 29, 2008)

Dittos!


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 29, 2008)

only wish they were selling the old NKJV in leather... I have a hardcover copy that's shot. (the black ESV I have in leather already)


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 29, 2008)

Timothy bought an ESV?!?!?!?!?! Oh my! This must be a sign of the apocalypse!!!



> Dr. Peter Venkman: This city is headed for a disaster of biblical proportions.
> Mayor: What do you mean, "biblical"?
> Dr Ray Stantz: What he means is Old Testament, Mr. Mayor, real wrath of God type stuff.
> Dr. Peter Venkman: Exactly.
> ...


----------



## Grymir (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes. It's true. The KJV rules in our home (ie, settle theological disputes), but sometimes someone wants something 'less' to be able to help understand. And next to the KJV, Genuine Leather Bibles Rule. And I'm a Sproul fan.

O.k. Enough rationalization, I've gone apostate. I guess I've read to much Barth and it's affected my thinking. 

We can tell all the dispensationalist's I'm the false prophet


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...great info, thanks!


----------



## Kim G (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW! Thanks so much for letting us know. I've ordered mine.


----------



## shackleton (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks! That is exactly what I needed, another Study Bible. I was thinking of getting a copy of this anyway and this will work out perfectly.


----------



## jawyman (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for the link. We are certain this is legitimate. A brother here at seminary is fearful this might be a scam. I don't think so, so I ordered mine. Any one fear this is not "kosher"?


----------



## E Nomine (Oct 30, 2008)

Ligonier's reputable; your brother needn't worry about being scammed. Last year, on Reformation Day only, they offered a hardback RSB at a low promotional price.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 30, 2008)

Got mine! Woohoo!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2008)

Me too! Thanks a lot


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 30, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how much are people donating to receive the study bible? I'd be interested in picking one up for 1/2 the regular price or there abouts, but would feel guilty if I took advantage of their generosity and made a $10 donation just to receive the bible. Or, am I over-analyzing this offer, and in doing so talking myself out of making a $10 donation (a good thing) and receiving a good study resource (a good thing)? I guess what I'm asking is, at what point am I just being cheap? Disclaimer, I'm said to take after my Scottish grandmother.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2008)

I sent $20 but seriously thought about 10


----------



## Quickened (Oct 30, 2008)

Fantastic deal this is!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

I think $10 would be ok, if that is your ability at this time...


----------



## Quickened (Oct 30, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> I think $10 would be ok, if that is your ability at this time...



I would agree. It all depends on what one can afford.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, I'll be the one: I _did_ give $10. No, it wasn't much, but it is going to be the first study bible my son has ever had. Right now he has an Amharic KJV but his English is improving and I think he'd love an RSB from dad (we're still repairing a lot of Ethiopian Orthodox damage - this will help!)

And I will sleep well tonight about it.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 30, 2008)

What verification email did everyone get with their donation? 

I ask because I haven't gotten one yet and I donated this afternoon around 1:00.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 30, 2008)

MLCOPE2 said:


> What verification email did everyone get with their donation?
> 
> I ask because I haven't gotten one yet and I donated this afternoon around 1:00.



I didn't, actually


----------



## TimV (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's the verification I got:



> Thank you for supporting our global mission to spread biblical truth. We are excited to see the many ways that God is utilizing Ligonier Ministries through the prayers and gifts of people like yourself. Our desire is to be faithful stewards of the gifts entrusted to us. Please pray for effective outreach and the Lord's blessing on our many broadcasts, events, and Christian education resources.
> 
> If you have requested a resource along with your gift, we will have that sent to you as quickly as possible. In most cases, it will be mailed sooner, but please allow up to 6-8 weeks for delivery. If you have any questions, you may reply to [email protected].
> 
> ...


----------



## Grace Alone (Oct 30, 2008)

I did get an email with the subject line: Thank you for your gift!

Check your spam mail just to be sure the automated email didn't go there.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Janis. Got mine too. My wife has already laid claim on it though!


----------



## Herald (Oct 30, 2008)

Ordered mine. It's going to be a gift to a dear friend.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 30, 2008)

I donated $15 and will likely give it to a friend (as I already have one, plus an ESV study bible).


----------



## shackleton (Oct 30, 2008)

I figured $25 was fair, that's about half. I would feel guilty if I only gave $10 it costs almost that just to ship it.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 30, 2008)

Let me just say that I will be making up for my donation when funds allow. I would feel bad if I didn't know that for sure.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

so - I was thinking it would take me to a payment screen...not so - was that the norm?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> only wish they were selling the old NKJV in leather... I have a hardcover copy that's shot. (the black ESV I have in leather already)



Todd,

You might want to consider putting one of these around your hardcover New Geneva: Custom Leather Book Covers

I have a hardcover New Geneva from 1997 that is autographed by R.C. himself! This cover smells so good and is so supple. The only thing to be careful about is to place a piece of paper on either side to absorb some of the oil it has when you first get it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > only wish they were selling the old NKJV in leather... I have a hardcover copy that's shot. (the black ESV I have in leather already)
> ...


 
hey, not a bad idea  - what's kind of amusing is I am pretty sure that's the same vintage as mine (without the embellishment).


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 30, 2008)

> Out of curiosity, how much are people donating to receive the study bible? I'd be interested in picking one up for 1/2 the regular price or there abouts, but would feel guilty if I took advantage of their generosity and made a $10 donation just to receive the bible. Or, am I over-analyzing this offer, and in doing so talking myself out of making a $10 donation (a good thing) and receiving a good study resource (a good thing)? I guess what I'm asking is, at what point am I just being cheap? Disclaimer, I'm said to take after my Scottish grandmother.



Okay, I donated $20, which is still probably on the cheap side. I use a KJV/NIV parallel bible that my wife (but then girlfriend) gave and inscribed for me, and will continue to rely on it, but it will be nice to have a study bible and a different translation on the bookshelf to refer to.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, I just ordered one!

I love my NKJV rsb, and I am trying to decide who to give this one to.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

Trying again - did anybody actually get a payment screen? That is - make an actual payment via card, etc...?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Trying again - did anybody actually get a payment screen? That is - make an actual payment via card, etc...?



I did. I paid by cc.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks - I went back and it worked  was wondering...


----------



## Grace Alone (Nov 4, 2008)

I need to make a correction after talking to Ligonier today. This RSB will _not _have the color maps in the back. It will have the same text, study notes, and in-text maps, but it won't have the color maps in the back. I told them that I felt it was not clear in the ad. They offered to refund my donation, but I told them that it was fine as is since I don't use the maps that much anyway. 

I sincerely apologize if my wrong assumption causes any problems for any of you. I am sure they would offer you a refund as well if you only wanted the newest printing with color maps.


----------



## TimV (Nov 22, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. It's really beautiful workmanship.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 22, 2008)

I have not received mine, but I did get a letter with an insert for another donation if I was so inclined. 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2008)

TimV said:


> Got mine yesterday. It's really beautiful workmanship.



Great! I was wondering if anyone had recieved one yet.


----------



## christiana (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, I received mine a week ago and really love the CD of Max McLean reading Romans that is included with it!


----------



## he beholds (Nov 22, 2008)

I did not get mine yet...
This will be our _third_ leather, ESV RSB! My husband bought me my first one on our first wedding anniversary, but last year he drove away from church with it on the roof of our car. Then, after I bought another, I lost it somewhere after church as well! So somewhere in the city of Richmond, there are at least two RSB ESV's floating around! Maybe _we_ are supposed to be reading KJV!


(On a side note, are Sundays actually one of the more chaotic days for any of you with little ones? No naps, sitting still for 2+ hours, etc...)


----------



## Honor (Nov 22, 2008)

we got ours today!!! still looking at it though... now hubby doesn't know which to look at more..LOL ESV study Bible he broke down and bought or the Reform. ESV.... it were possible I do believe he would read both simultaniously...LOL... he's so cute <3


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine came about a week ago. It is beautiful and $25 did not trouble my conscience.


----------



## Grace Alone (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine came, too! I am so happy you are all pleased with your Bibles! It is nice when we can share good deals with one another!


----------



## TimV (Nov 23, 2008)

Good eye, Janis!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 23, 2008)

I am a little confused, however. As a regular monthly supporter of Ligonier, I'm used to my income tax receipt saying that no goods or services were exchanged for my contribution. Now, with a Bible certainly worth more than my $25 donation, what will they they with my receipt??? Will I be expected to reduce my reported general deductions for the year by the difference between this specific donation and the value of the Bible???


----------



## Grymir (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe. Probably yes. But I think its based on how much it cost them, not how much it cost you. But I'm an idiot on such things. Why don't we ask the Barth Magic 8-Ball?

*The Historical Facts May/May Not Have Happened, But You Should Draw Spiritual Truths Anyway*

But, I'm still waiting to see if the ESV survives in my KJV house. I'm expecting a matter-antimatter kind of reaction. I'll be posting a long post about it when it arrives. Does a Leather ESV smell different than a KJV Leather Bible. I love that Bible smell.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Does a Leather ESV smell different than a KJV Leather Bible. I love that Bible smell.



Absolutely! The ESV will smell well aired, repeatedly used, and with no hint of lint. It is good genuine leather, don't you know? The KJV will smell of dust and mustiness, sort of like that odd odor in the homes of older people cooped up in their houses who never get out.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 24, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Does a Leather ESV smell different than a KJV Leather Bible. I love that Bible smell.
> ...





That's great! I feel like a kid at Christmas. I know it will be here in a few days. Waiting for me to get home from work one day this week. I will be so torn. A nice new shinny Bible. I'll actually pick it up and readeth it. How long will it be until I give up and compair it to my KJV? Sounds like an Etexas poll waiting to happen!


----------



## rgreen (Nov 24, 2008)

I just love my KJV. It isn't leather-bound, but tacky old blue vinyl. Actually, these days, I read a lot on the computer, but still the KJV.


----------



## lenflack (Nov 24, 2008)

I got a letter thanking me for my donation, but no Bible yet. Unfortunately, I'm going out of town for the next week, so I may not get to see it until December! (Horror of horrors!)


----------



## asc (Nov 24, 2008)

Got mine today. Can't decide whether to keep it (i have one but not leather) or give it away. Hmm...


----------



## Matthias (Nov 24, 2008)

I missed out on this deal... if ya'll see something like this happening again send me a shout out!


----------



## he beholds (Dec 21, 2008)

We received two copies We donated on Reformation Day and received one a couple of weeks ago. Then, yesterday, we got another.
My husband is excited to have his own copy, so we're just going to re-donate, but it was odd...


----------



## lenflack (Dec 21, 2008)

I got mine, but it was burgundy. I was expecting black, but it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2008)

lenflack said:


> I got mine, but it was burgundy. I was expecting black, but it doesn't matter either way.



Hey, me too! Were you a cheap donor? Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 21, 2008)

(I got mine too. Really nice, but let's not tell anybody.  )


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2008)

asc said:


> Got mine today. Can't decide whether to keep it (i have one but not leather) or give it away. Hmm...



Bless someone with it. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2008)

The one I received will be a Festivus gift for my son.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a picture of it.







The only thing I noticed is that it had no smell. My other Genuine Leather Bibles smell like a Bible should. Maybe it will develop over time?


----------



## lenflack (Dec 21, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> lenflack said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine, but it was burgundy. I was expecting black, but it doesn't matter either way.
> ...



Actually, yeah, I was probably on the cheaper end of the spectrum. I take it you were as well?


----------



## he beholds (Dec 21, 2008)

lenflack said:


> I got mine, but it was burgundy. I was expecting black, but it doesn't matter either way.





AThornquist said:


> lenflack said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine, but it was burgundy. I was expecting black, but it doesn't matter either way.
> ...





Grymir said:


> (I got mine too. Really nice, but let's not tell anybody.  )





Herald said:


> asc said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today. Can't decide whether to keep it (i have one but not leather) or give it away. Hmm...
> ...





Southern Presbyterian said:


> The one I received will be a Festivus gift for my son.





Grymir said:


> Here's a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you all saying that you got an extra one, also? Or are you talking about your first one being burgundy? Both of mine are black.
We thought about giving the other one as a gift, but we've already given this as gifts to the people we give gifts to, or they already have it.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 21, 2008)

I only got one. Burgandy. (I'm lucky, it's my favorite color for Bibles)


----------



## Grace Alone (Dec 21, 2008)

I seriously think they had black and burgundy ones left, and when the black ran out, they just sent burgundy. Mine was burgundy, too, and I gave about 20% less than the normal cost of the Bible.

(Oh well! Jessica's last post disproves my hypothesis! I guess they just randomly sent black and burgundy.)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I only got one. Burgandy.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 21, 2008)

I actually wanted a burgundy one, but I like the black. I've never had a full-sized black leather Bible, and it is nice.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2008)

lenflack said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > lenflack said:
> ...



Yeah. I intend to be more generous in the future when finances allow, so my donation was pretty pathetic. 

And no, Jessica, I only got one. And I don't mind black or burgundy--I already have the hardback so I plan to give the leather Bible as a gift to someone, but I don't know who yet.


----------



## lenflack (Dec 21, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> Yeah. I intend to be more generous in the future when finances allow, so my donation was pretty pathetic.



That was my situation as well. I anticipate things being a little better after the first of the year, Lord willing.


----------



## historyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Got mine, black leather. Wow I was surprised how nice it is.


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 21, 2008)

If anyone has one they don't want or wants to donate a Reformation study bible I would love to take it off your hands...

Just send it to:

Joshua Morrison
803 State Route 168
Darlington, PA 16115


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 22, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Here's a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ligonier has a very advanced fund development department. They sent the really good quality ones out to those of us who made REAL donations and sent the sans-leather smell ones to those of you cheapskates who sent them $1 or something like that. I guess, Timothy, we all know what you "contributed" for your Reformation Study Bible. Unlike salvation _sola fide_, when it comes to fund raising, another latinism is operative: _quid pro quo_. 

(Actuallly, I was a little surprised too by the absence of a strong leather smell. And, it is genuine leather.  I wonder if being wrapped in plastic had something to do with it. Someone told me (old wives tale???) that leather needs to "breathe" and that it should not be encased in plastic wrap. But, hey, it was cool just to get one.)

BTW - mine was burgundy also even though it was ordered early. Maybe the folks in the stacks just reach for a Reformation Study Bible and ignore color. Burgundy happens to be my preferred color for a leather Bible anyway.


----------

